# Manderin and Petitgrain hand cream



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have just read the other tread about skin products, so a similar question, i have been really careful to use only pregancy ones, but my stretch marks have been really itching all day and out of dispiration I put on some mandarin and petitgrain hand soother which I keep at work.  I have googled them and most sites say they are fine essential oils to use in pregancy, but a couple said to avoid them.  

I am guessing that as they are in a handcream they will be fine as the amounts will be to small to really have any effect, but just wanted your opinion.

Cheers Bemba


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bemba,

Most OTC creams etc.. aren't specifiically tested in pregnancy so its almost imposible to say for sure but generally non medicated topical applications are safer to use. There are certain essential oils that should be avoided in pregnancy so you should always check first, any good aromatherapist would be able to advice, however generally speaking mandarin and petitgrain are not though to be ones to avoid. I'm sure it'll be fine to use ocassionally. Hope you don't get bothered too much by the stretch marks 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks maz, it did help sooth the stretch marks, but i have stuck to pregnacy creams in the main as i am such a worrier!!

Bemba


----------

